# Lots of Emergency Beeswax Candles



## WestFork (Dec 20, 2012)

We have handmade beeswax candles for emergency or just for brightening up a winter day. We get pure beeswax from our Pacific Northwest bee keeper and make the candles by hand here in our workshop. We are a small candle maker, without fancy equipment. We keep our prices affordable. Some of the candles have free shipping!

Hand dipped beeswax tapers $5 pair
Beeswax Tea Lights $1 ea. free shipping
2 oz. beeswax votives $2

OUR ETSY SHOP

You can also email orders directly for ez checkout: [email protected]


They are fresh, and smell so good!


----------

